# The most interesting OEM paint job?



## Dan Clark

Could it be honda deep bronze? Black by dull light, bronze by sun light :thumb:


























Show me your competitors - must be OEM paint


----------



## Jakedoodles

My passat was exactly the same as that. Called Mocha Anthracite.


----------



## wrx man

Thats a lovely colour !


----------



## ahaydock

I must admit I do really like that colour :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

Cheers guys - freshly finished earlier today with blue velvet. And a trip up the Malvern hills for the sun piccies.

Come on then...any other pics of interesting OEM paint


----------



## Paul-T

Chris Barnes' Mk3 VR6 Golf is probably the most stunning factory colour I've ever seen.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82513




























It completely came alive in the sunshine, and looked like a gooey liquid in any other light (by the time I'd finished with it )


----------



## Robbieben

Subaru Black Mica

Nice deep Black in the shade.










Comes alive in full sun.


----------



## mouthyman

my favourite has to be renaults liquid yellow, its a pearlescent colour that cnahes from yellow to gold and almost green in certain lights

heres a pic of another thread, to try and explain


----------



## Dan Clark

Yep love the liquid yellow...was wondering how long it would be until one appeared 

All nice so far.


----------



## Timmo

liquid yellow is a lovely colour! 
but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html

micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html

Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


----------



## mobileman

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


Seconded :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


Never liked the Green/Brown combo on the Primera but the Gold/Red on the Micra looked great on the road.:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


Ah yes, remember those - both very nice 

Rover/MG tried that too....but wasn't the best! lol


----------



## Roy47

Mine is allsorts of colours

official colour is Topaz Gold

but it's anything from gold to grey to silver


----------



## Christian6984

Huw Pugh detailed a reno clio in nordic green, it is my favourite colour, it looks black in the shade, but looks green/turquoise in the sun.


----------



## Dan Clark

Very nice Roy and Christian 

Renault did another flip style colour too...Petrol Blue i think it was called. Very nice. Always wanted a 182 in that colour, but bought a trophy instead at the time


----------



## Stew

Does it have to be car paint?


My bike paint probably has the most flake I've ever seen. It's stunning!


----------



## Dan Clark

Stew said:


> Does it have to be car paint?
> 
> My bike paint probably has the most flake I've ever seen. It's stunning!


Post it up matey


----------



## Hair Bear

Ford Dark Aubergine - Black/Purple effect,

Saw an Escort Cossie in this colour once and it was jaw droppingly stunning.


----------



## JamesGarner

Hair Bear said:


> Ford Dark Aubergine - Black/Purple effect,
> 
> Saw an Escort Cossie in this colour once and it was jaw droppingly stunning.


i love that aswell
and the Nuvola blue/silver alfa paint


----------



## RenesisEvo

How on earth has no-one said TVR yet? I don't think I need to say anymore.


----------



## Dan Clark

Hair Bear said:


> Ford Dark Aubergine - Black/Purple effect,
> 
> Saw an Escort Cossie in this colour once and it was jaw droppingly stunning.


yep that is an awesome colour. Saw one at the rally show at combe a couple of years ago dipping wet look...sweet!


----------



## Dan Clark

RenesisEvo said:


> How on earth has no-one said TVR yet? I don't think I need to say anymore.


This is true!!

Every colour too!! :thumb:


----------



## Stew

It pops even more now.

Actually, that picture is really poor. I'll have to take some more!

I love a lot of the TVR colours. Spectraflair or some of the flip paints!


----------



## Christian6984

The flake on that bike is awesome, and yeah TVR and that special MG colour is cool too, here is reno's petrol blue


----------



## robrobc

this is our XK8 in Ultraviolet Blue Metallic









Cheers


----------



## Aero

Something a bit different, love or hate Glacier Blue


----------



## Aero

I forgot the Volvo which is Scarab Green Pearl


----------



## rfmatt

Stew said:


> It pops even more now.
> 
> Actually, that picture is really poor. I'll have to take some more!
> 
> I love a lot of the TVR colours. Spectraflair or some of the flip paints!


Damn beat me too it, the black as I saw the pther day on a Z1000 had the biggest flake pop I've ever seen, had to take a second look as it hit me as I walked past one outside one of my customers this week!


----------



## npinks

Saw this the other day at my Local Land Rover Dealer

Range Rover Sports in a One Off Autobiography Lamborghini Orange


----------



## sixpot

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


Yes, the 'chameleon' paints Nissan used in the 90's are the OEM colours that came straight to me.
But another OEM finish which is quite possibly the strangest but also no where near the best is the Polo Harlequin


----------



## Stew

sixpot said:


> Yes, the 'chameleon' paints Nissan used in the 90's are the OEM colours that came straight to me.
> But another OEM finish which is quite possibly the strangest but also no where near the best is the Polo Harlequin


I remember them. I'm sure there was one locally. Imagine the 'best product for this colour' thread on that. What colour is it then????? Them all!


----------



## S-X-I

Christian6984 said:


> here is reno's petrol blue


Is that a standard colour?

It looks great!


----------



## Sharpy

yes rare standard colour, i love that shame i couldnt get a megane in that colour, ahh well il have to stick to ly lol


----------



## Dan Clark

robrobc said:


> this is our XK8 in Ultraviolet Blue Metallic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Saw the detail thread on this yesterday and it does look immense! :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul

i think the honda s2000 had simliar was black then went burgandy in the sun was very nice.


----------



## Deano

Dan Clark said:


> Ah yes, remember those - both very nice
> 
> *Rover/MG tried that too....but wasn't the best!* lol


 alright, i'm biased, but.....


----------



## Pandy

I love the black with bronze flake - one of the best colours about.

But i agree with the MG Monogram colours :argie: They are mint! (also biased)


----------



## 3dr

panama said:


> alright, i'm biased, but.....


some lovely colours there, seen a few of the colour change ones but not all of them, btw did you have to photoshop the 99p stickers off them? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Deano

3dr said:


> some lovely colours there, seen a few of the colour change ones but not all of them, btw did you have to photoshop the 99p stickers off them? :lol: :thumb:


cheeky git. 2quid if you dont mind!


----------



## Dan Clark

Ok...i'll take that back. Some of those are actually quite nice 

Not a fan of the starlight one tho.


----------



## notsosmall

npinks said:


> Saw this the other day at my Local Land Rover Dealer
> 
> Range Rover Sports in a One Off Autobiography Lamborghini Orange


I seen one of these driving about! :doublesho

Different but not my choice of colour on a range rover!


----------



## tmclssns

The BMW Individual series have some really nice colours like "Rubinschwarz". Black in shadows and red flakes (= glow) when in the sun.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Here are a few pics of SUNSET ORANGE from Nissan.
Can look dull when overcast if not spotless but love it in the sunshine or at night.


----------



## mike137

Stew said:


> It pops even more now.
> 
> Actually, that picture is really poor. I'll have to take some more!
> 
> I love a lot of the TVR colours. Spectraflair or some of the flip paints!


i was going to say that, but i couldn't remember what bike the color was on, i got a mate with a corsa b in that shade, looks fantastic!


----------



## Chris_4536

Without a question it has to be VW Black Magic, LC9Z 

...when detailed of course!


----------



## Ste T

Chris_4536 said:


> Without a question it has to be VW Black Magic, LC9Z
> 
> ...when detailed of course!


Any chance your get to post a pic of your car chris, and its up, but great pics :wave:


----------



## Chris_4536

You know it Ste!! 

...and make sure you turn your foglights off naughty!!! :lol:


----------



## Looby

tmclssns said:


> The BMW Individual series have some really nice colours like "Rubinschwarz". Black in shadows and red flakes (= glow) when in the sun.


I love there individual series

My fav individual series colour 

Mora Metalic


----------



## tmclssns

Looby said:


> I love there individual series
> 
> My fav individual series colour
> 
> Mora Metalic


VERY beautiful and the light coloured interior makes it even more :argie:


----------



## Dan Clark

Looby said:


> I love there individual series
> 
> My fav individual series colour
> 
> Mora Metalic


WOW!!! :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

very nice, i like the redish/ purple BMWs


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Not sure if this has been mentioned as ive not read the whole thread (Sorry) but Vauxhall did one called 'Magic Grey'...that looked Black/V.Dark Grey but when the sun hit it it shon like a coppery brassy gold colour, lovely


----------



## Dave^

npinks said:


> Saw this the other day at my Local Land Rover Dealer
> 
> Range Rover Sports in a One Off Autobiography Lamborghini Orange


is that at Farnell's in Guiseley? it was outside a few weeks ago in the sun... :argie:


----------



## declanswan

Vauxhalls sapphire black is an awesome colour when clean. Got a real nice purple tinge to it.


----------



## FlyingfocRS

Can't believe no-one has suggested Carbon Black yet.
It's Blue but it's Black.


----------



## Naddy37

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


Agree with the colour on the Micra. They seem to be as rare as rocking horse poo. Couldn't get hold of one when I after my previous 2 micras.

Even the brochure advertising that Micra has a paint sample on the back of the brochure.


----------



## dibraggio

renault did the clio v6 in a colour called "Deep Bronze". very similar to the honda in the OP.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

It's not the most interesting, but my favourite colour on any car at the moment is the metallic blue Mazda use, looks brilliant on the 6's.

My second choice is the Yellow from Renault on the 197 mentioned earlier. I'd love to get my Fabia vRS re-sprayed in that, I think it would look stunning.


----------



## ask4j

Dan Clark said:


> Could it be honda deep bronze? Black by dull light, bronze by sun light :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your competitors - must be OEM paint


I don't know its called, but I do like the color :thumb:

"J"


----------



## d8ean

Sepia Met - individual colour back on my old 325


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Vauxhalls 'Rio Verde' is another fine colour....when highly polished looks deep enough to dive into.....looks kinda neon-ish.


----------



## simon_punto

Fiat Doo *** turquoise

Mine was one of the first in this colour and as far as im aware the only one with a black/ grey interior- all the rest are blue......

Very rare as they only put them on the punto when hasing out the mk2b's....


----------



## npinks

Dave^ said:


> is that at Farnell's in Guiseley? it was outside a few weeks ago in the sun... :argie:


It was at Farnells in Guiseley, £70k if your interested:thumb:

They had a Khan one there not so long ago which was black with bronze strip going over the bonnet & roof, that was nice but not to my liking:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

like the punto, theres one near my uni in preston, always caught my eye


----------



## jonesy1968

I do love that Black\Bronze looks amazing


----------



## Aero

Copper Bronze Saab 9-5


----------



## buck-egit

NO SUN

[URL=http://imageshack.us]

WITH SUN

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## matmaxedout

i'd have to put this one up, my old Renaultsport megane in inferno, looks a deep red on low sunlight days but then bursts with fire when the sun's out.


----------



## ClubmanCJ

I quite like Astro Black on the MINI Cooper. It's black in the dark, but a nice black/grey/blue in the sun. It's a very nice color.


----------



## 182_Blue

Christian6984 said:


> here is reno's petrol blue





> Is that a standard colour?


very few paid the ID premium price for that colour so its very rare, they did it on the clio v6 too (not sure anyone bought it), speaking of rare what about this colour !!!

ps , not a fan but you gotta give him credit for having the balls to spend 30k on this colour car LOL










they also did a bronze colour


----------



## Christian6984

£30k on a clio!, brilliant cars, i dont like the grey, but the darker bronze one is ok. There is a petrol blue 182 in the small town i work in (and the owners are nearly 70 years old)


----------



## arcdef

again why has this not been mentioned?????










or


----------



## reubs1981

*Audi A3*

Here's mine. Audi A3 Sportback in Toucan yellow.

Not sure how many Sportbacks there are in the country in this colour - certainly attention-getting. It seems to rile a LOT of people - gets them very aggressive.


----------



## Doc

Timmo said:


> liquid yellow is a lovely colour!
> but oem paints for me are the two Chormaflair versions nissan did, First to the Micra and then to the limited edition Primera Gt
> found here, primera - http://www.car-vs-car.de/gal/Nis8483.html
> 
> micra - http://cambridge.gumtree.com/cambridge/55/28634555.html
> 
> Both look Truely Stunning when fully cleaned!


The chameleon paint is marmite imho, I hate it, it looks even worse on such a run of the mill motor.


----------



## S-X-I

The Suzuki Swift Sport is now availible in a stunning Pearl White,

Its a really nice colour.


----------



## hallett

182_blue said:


> very few paid the ID premium price for that colour so its very rare, they did it on the clio v6 too (not sure anyone bought it), speaking of rare what about this colour !!!
> 
> ps , not a fan but you gotta give him credit for having the balls to spend 30k on this colour car LOL


mmmmmmmmmm lunar grey :thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover

simon_punto said:


> Fiat Doo *** turquoise
> 
> Mine was one of the first in this colour and as far as im aware the only one with a black/ grey interior- all the rest are blue......
> 
> Very rare as they only put them on the punto when hasing out the mk2b's....


Bit of trouble parking there? Middle of the road and then on the verge! :doublesho


----------



## AnGarrek

Vauxhall Persia Mica.










And with a bit of sunshine :thumb:


----------



## caddyman

npinks said:


> Saw this the other day at my Local Land Rover Dealer
> 
> Range Rover Sports in a One Off Autobiography Lamborghini Orange


saw one of these on the M1 North the other month - looked stunning


----------



## caddyman

I also like bayside blue on the skyline R34
And the powder blue on the R34 Le Mans edition


----------



## PugIain

Pug china blue pearl.Its anything from dark blue,through pink and purple.Im not biased or anything.


----------



## PJS

s2kpaul said:


> i think the honda s2000 had simliar was black then went burgandy in the sun was very nice.


Maybe you're thinking of Pirate's Black? - Accord Type R


----------



## outcastjack

I quite like the MG-R monograms these two are amoung the best.









Dark Fantasy








Bittersweet


----------



## Lloyd71

My first car, a Metro, had a fairly rare colour for the model. It was called 'Quicksilver' and in most lights it was just silver. But in the sunshine people used to say my car looked blue instead!

On an overcast day;


On a sunny day;


----------



## nimburs

Agree with mouthyman :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

outcastjack said:


> I quite like the MG-R monograms these two are amoung the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Fantasy


Not seen that colour on the ZS before...nice


----------



## l33

I may be biased, but I love the finish on my TVR Sagaris. The colour is called "Cascade Indigo"

Firstly with a little sunlight:









Then with loads of sunlight:


----------



## Elliott19864

That is stunning. Reminds me of hot metal.


----------



## louimichel

my Mercedes in black obsidien


----------



## flyboy-ben

CupraElliott said:


> That is stunning. Reminds me of hot metal.


Cherry red!

On another note... isn't there a HOK Liquid Gold or something that looks black in artificial light but gold in sunlight or something?


----------



## volvojos

I think one of the coolset colors would be the messing metallic from BMW (individual)

by the way, this was my first detailing...

before









after









this is a really stunning colour out in the sunlight


----------



## WHIZZER

vw Golf R32 (mkiv) Deep Blue pearl




























mkv Golf r32 Deep blue pearl


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

i love my audi's colour paradise green 










:thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey

I like the 997 gt3rs green and orange



















But favourite goes to the new 997 gt3 bringing back one of my all time faves....... Riviera Blue


----------



## [email protected]

This is interesting 

******, with a very weird paint job.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

l33 said:


> Then with loads of sunlight:


Winner!!!


----------



## leon20v

[email protected] said:


> This is interesting
> 
> ******, with a very weird paint job.


hmm.. so glad mine doesnt look like that, would be a PITA to keep clean.


----------



## Tommy_wrc

honda pirates black on my accord










:thumb:


----------



## Sponge89

Always loved Aegean blue on 206's


----------



## monzablue16v

I like mine VW Monza Blue, turqouisey, green, blue depending on light this pic shows the variation quite well


----------



## [email protected]

Vauxhall Persia Red is a nice OEM colour, looks brown in normal light but changes completely in the sun.


















Or my Vauxhall Nocturno Blue does the same


----------



## Louise

Renault Racing Blue - but I'm biased


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

VERY nice Louise


----------



## jonnie5

Has nobody ever seen the movie (cant for the life of me remember whats its called) staring Samuel L Jackson and he drives a American muscle car with flip paint and went he drives past it changes colour. Bit vague I know..........


----------



## Haverty

gotta offer the yank perspective 

Mazda's "Garnet Red Mica" is GORGEOUS. looks even better in person









BUT my favorite OEM paint job is...

Midnight Purple...


----------



## kingtheydon

Renaults Monaco Blue


----------



## T18DPT

l33 said:


> I may be biased, but I love the finish on my TVR Sagaris. The colour is called "Cascade Indigo"
> 
> Firstly with a little sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with loads of sunlight:


Wow, lovely colour :argie:


----------



## po-low

Have to agree with Haverty (above), the Skyline is one of the best for me.
The others being on the VW Corrados:










and the aubergine colour too which looks black, but in the sun changes to brown and/or purple.


----------



## chunkytfg

The most 'interesting' oem paint job i have seen recently was on a new ford ka. It was a kind of slamon pink/ washed out red. 

Very very odd but at the same time interesting


----------



## rtjc

Those two Midnight Purple Skylines are different colours. One is an R33 GTR, the other an R34. The newer colour as seen on the R34 is brighter with allot more green, blue and gold tinters in it. The earlier one on the R33 is much nicer to me, more purple, allot deeper and rich


----------



## kingtheydon

kingtheydon said:


> Renaults Monaco Blue


I love it it changes colour in different light conditions.



















Couple of Dd's Monaco (I haven't got any decent close up ones showing the flaking  )


----------



## maca535

Hmmm nice


----------



## Sick Puppy

Avus Blue on E34 BMW M5 - Awesome, and gives it a presence like no other colour on that model... [goes off to look for pics]


----------



## Dan Clark

Sick Puppy said:


> Avus Blue on E34 BMW M5 - Awesome, and gives it a presence like no other colour on that model... [goes off to look for pics]


I had a E36 328i sport in that colour. Very nice!


----------



## Sick Puppy

[realises he forgot all about this thread, then resusitates it anyway  ]

That is a nice car, and this is the one I found/ remembered...










I purchased a 535 sport with a knackered body that I will be reshelling... if I can get it looking half as good as this, I will be a very happy man!


----------



## williamsclio1

BUT my favorite OEM paint job is...

Midnight Purple...

















[/quote]

wish people would warm me when scrolling down, just got a semi and nearly wrecked the zipper on my jeans :lol:


----------



## Planet Admin

Nice colour on all cars.:thumb:


----------



## ChrisST

My old baby in Nuvola Blue.


----------



## Alex_225

There's so many nice colours in this thread, so many that if you blink you'd miss them driving past.

I'm gonna stick another vote in for Renaults 'inferno' paint. Even after 3 1/2 years of ownership, I can't help but still love this colour. Can look so different depending on light. Goes from a solid orange to gold to red to metallic orange. 




























A lot of people compare it to the ASBO orange of the Focus ST but this has more of a tendency to look different depending on the light where as the ST looks bright orange all the time.


----------



## edsel

Hair Bear said:


> Ford Dark Aubergine - Black/Purple effect,
> 
> Saw an Escort Cossie in this colour once and it was jaw droppingly stunning.


Not my car im afraid  I own a more humble RS2000 in dark aubergine. Love this colour so much, black, brown, purple depending on light :thumb:


----------



## jimnotjon

That Mk3.. didn't a selected few S3's come in that or a very similar colour too?


----------



## e46318ise

BMW Orient Blue 317, It loves the sun 



















It goes from sparking Blue to a deep Bluey purple depending on the light .....

-jd


----------



## Coxy914

Damn, this thread is nearly 3 years old and so few old skool OEM paints on show for people!


----------



## magpieV6

Renaults Deep Bronze, only 1 made!


----------



## Detail My Ride

magpieV6 said:


> Renaults Deep Bronze, only 1 made!


That is pure automotive porn. Love that colour.


----------



## MattOz

Check out the Java green M3 in the link below. Stunning. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.188403147871129.43211.100283613349750


----------



## Colt Man

magpieV6 said:


> Renaults Deep Bronze, only 1 made!


I love that, petrol blue is good too


----------



## magpieV6

yup, im detailing this very vee on may 28th


----------



## JBirchy

MattOz said:


> Check out the Java green M3 in the link below. Stunning.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.188403147871129.43211.100283613349750


Some stunning colours in here - Alpine white 330i XDrive Saloon is my favourite!


----------



## Dixondmn

Alex_225 said:


> A lot of people compare it to the ASBO orange of the Focus ST but this has more of a tendency to look different depending on the light where as the ST looks bright orange all the time.


i heard that electric orange (Abso) was bought on licence from Lambo, but i cant back this up right now.

its 8 different shades of orange and in direct sunlight can appear to have several hints of yellow and gold in the paint.


----------



## CraigQQ

theres a colour my car comes in thats quite interesting, wasnt to my tastes but its pretty nice
looks black in dull light (photo taken from car club site, car owner is member CTR De on here)









and then in bright sun light violet/purpley colour. (image from same source, owner not a member on here)









also imo a nice colour in this car range although not the most "special" is gun metallic..
i've never wanted a silver car... never liked them one bit, but this i like
(image same source, member not on here)


----------



## JMcCrae

Not sure if you could ever call a morgan OEM but the red is simply stunning!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5703849765


----------



## Dan Clark

Love this thread chaps


----------



## Jeroen Brink

Ford Fiesta. The colour is 'Sublime'.

Jeroen


----------



## Alan W

The Alfa Mito comes in a similar colour Craig. 

It doesn't look particularly special......................until the sun shines! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mick

^^^^ nightshade iirc?


----------



## OrangePeel

Seat Exeo... in Galia blue, Seats custom colour pallet.


----------



## Mikee

Seat's speed blue


----------



## mrwall

Alfa did a blue/silver/white flip, don't know the name of it though.


----------



## BAXRY

The Nissan pearl paint on the primara sport thing it changes colours as you walk around from purple blue brown yellow and everything in between. 

Not that nice in my opinion but very interesting.


----------



## CraigQQ

Mick said:


> ^^^^ nightshade iirc?


correct mick.. very nice and interesting colour.... but not for me


----------



## James0911

MattOz said:


> Check out the Java green M3 in the link below. Stunning.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.188403147871129.43211.100283613349750


Sod that I want to see more of your avatar buddy!!! Drool!!!!


----------



## sidevalve

*Volvo Garnet Red*

Volvo Garnet Red - looks like ordinary metallic red on a dull day and totally hot pink on a sunny day. Here's my 1951 Kaiser (now sadly sold) in both light conditions


----------



## Adrian Convery

Love midnight purple

http://rwdftw.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/23vdhch.jpg


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Had the bare faced cheek to drive this radioactive Coupster around for 3 years.Just bought another,and its so much nicer in a less attention seeking shade!



















:tumbleweed: :doublesho

You can bet your botty you'll not see one of the six in the UK in this colour again in a hurry.If you do,please PM me.

Steve:wave:


----------



## Brian.

Biased self... Peugeot Miami Blue! I do like BMW's Technoviolet. Audi don't have do some stunning colours these days.


----------



## Coxy914

catgroom said:


> Had the bare faced cheek to drive this radioactive Coupster around for 3 years.Just bought another,and its so much nicer in a less attention seeking shade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tumbleweed: :doublesho
> 
> You can bet your botty you'll not see one of the six in the UK in this colour again in a hurry.If you do,please PM me.
> 
> Steve:wave:


C'mon Steve, balance it out with a nice Lifestyle Criket green and Pearl Inca Orange for the viewers!
Not all of Audi's lifestyle colours were that bad!


----------



## FRB197

French Racing Blue but I am extremely bias (the only one in Australia!)


----------



## S-X-I

Racing Blue is a great colour!


----------



## shaunwistow

*Urban Titanium Metallic*

My Honda Civic Type S


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice to see some Seats at the end there... Has no-one mentioned the Black/Purple they do on the Mk2 Leon? I think they also use to on the Mk5 Golf

pictures taken by Gleammachine:




























Pictures taken from this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217692


----------



## Joeya

Love this thread

Tonga Green from land rover, dont see many in this colour.



Also my old bike in "Dragon Green" really nice in the sun with the gold flakes, however when the suns not out it gets called the bile missile lol


----------



## cool

my own bmw 530i sport in factory special order only..individual paint palatte velvet blue


----------



## TubbyTwo

for me its got to be Midnight Purple:










or Bayside Blue:


----------



## funkysi

Sorry, to resurrect an ancient thread....but I am a huge pearl white fan....



mrwall said:


> Alfa did a blue/silver/white flip, don't know the name of it though.


That would be Bianco Nuvola? - 212/A



















I am also a BIG fan of Audi's Perlmuttweiss - LOA9




























One of my favourites however is Ferrari/Maserati Bianco Fuji (MAS9958) - 224004. It looks amazing in and out of sunlight! Something a lot of pearls struggle with. A colour I like SO much, I'll be repainting my 300zx in it after Christmas


----------



## howie parks

^ that's a lovely colour. 

My fav 'normal car' colour is the renaults. They do some cracking ones epically the Clio 172 pearlescent silver. Blue, silver in all different lights.


----------



## Natalie

Rover Amaranth :argie:









Taken on my last day of owning her 

Can you tell it's before I discovered this place


----------



## JwilliamsM

These are some of my favourite off the top of my head, i love bmw colours so much choice
Arden blue








Ruby red metallic








Brass metallic








Estoril blue








And of course my pheonix yellow


----------



## nichol4s

FlyingfocRS said:


> Can't believe no-one has suggested Carbon Black yet.
> It's Blue but it's Black.


This is a lovely colour better in real life


----------



## Guitarjon

Sme cracking colours here. Especially from Renault, BMW, Nissan (the skylines), and tvr.

I love a lot of the brighter colours. Liquid yellow, st orange, Renault inferno. Like a lot of blues too. Mini do a lovely dark blue and I love the audi blue too that looks fairly flat. It's on the RS model or s models.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Aston Martin Onyx Black from a DB9, here's one I corrected earlier:










Alex :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

MINI Reef Blue Metallic

most people think my cars black!

















But look closer and its like this


----------



## bildo

Amazed it took that long for Midnight Purple to get mentioned! Best colour ever for me without a doubt.










I also think that the TVR's look incredible once detailed.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

MINI also offer the python flip paint, this is very rare and is done at selected dealers. I believe there are 4 variations for this option


----------



## ImDesigner

Fiat's Rosso Winner - Incredibly responsive to differing light and luxuriously rich when protected. Not the most 'poppy' of metallic colours but I just love it when it's clean.

Colours range from dark blues and purples through to warm oranges and reds.




























_Excuse the same old picture whoring, I really should take some new photos._


----------



## Kriminal

Here's my 1 series Coupe, in Bluewater :

Blue :









Silver/Gunmetal :


----------



## -Raven-

Lexus Starlight Black.

It's metallic black with a gold glass flake in it. In full sun it looks dark metallic grey, with the odd splash of gold. In the shade it just looks inky black. very interesting colour!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Vauxhall did one called 'Aubergine' which IIRC was only ever available on the Carlton Diplomat....that looked pretty much solid Black until the light it it 

I cant find any pics though


----------



## JwilliamsM

MadOnVaux! said:


> Vauxhall did one called 'Aubergine' which IIRC was only ever available on the Carlton Diplomat....that looked pretty much solid Black until the light it it
> 
> I cant find any pics though


was that colour any similar to the lotus carlton colour?


----------



## MadOnVaux!

jayz_son said:


> was that colour any similar to the lotus carlton colour?


Nothing at all like it no, as the Lotus Carlton is 'Imperial Green'.


----------



## Grommit

bildo said:


> Amazed it took that long for Midnight Purple to get mentioned! Best colour ever for me without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that the TVR's look incredible once detailed.


Sexxxxxxx !!


----------



## TubbyTwo

Midnight purple R34 GTR.......

Perfection.


----------



## Porkypig

Dont know what colour it was and I don't have a pic but I saw a late model clio sport on a dealer forecourt 2 weeks ago that was a dark metallic silver / grey colour andit actually looked like polished gun metal... Really cool.


----------



## Porkypig

it might be this. NIMBUS.


----------



## VdoubleU

chunkytfg said:


> The most 'interesting' oem paint job i have seen recently was on a new ford ka. It was a kind of slamon pink/ washed out red.
> 
> Very very odd but at the same time interesting


Vauxhall should use that colour instead of their red :lol:

I think Mercedes Diamond white looks nice, white in normal light but then a golden/sliver flake in the sun.


----------



## jamie crookston

Some really beautiful coloured cars in this thread. Beats the old British Leyland block brown colours by a mile haha


----------



## TopSport+

Grommit said:


> Sexxxxxxx !!


perfect for me:argie:


----------



## The Cueball

bildo said:


> Amazed it took that long for Midnight Purple to get mentioned! Best colour ever for me without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that the TVR's look incredible once detailed.


best looking skyline I've seen for a looooong time... and the best colour by a mile... :argie::argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## mjn

BMW Individual Estoril Blue or Technoviolet!


----------



## Clyde

BMW mineral white and frozen grey. Oh and obviously my Glacer white Audi


----------



## bidderman1969

MadOnVaux! said:


> Vauxhall did one called 'Aubergine' which IIRC was only ever available on the Carlton Diplomat....that looked pretty much solid Black until the light it it
> 
> I cant find any pics though












that one?


----------



## Mike k

I personally love the colour of my e46 330 i got a couple of months ago. Its individual aegean blue and in dull light looks just dark blue, in the sun it looks like petrol blue green colour, but in a medium to bright light it goes to a bright petroly turquoise.

In the 2 or 3 months that i've owned it, i've took loads of pics but not once been able to really capture the colour, which is frustrating lol.


----------



## Hasan1

Midnight sky metallic. Only comes to life when the sun hits it


----------



## Naranto

SAAB Amethyst.:argie:


----------



## TopSport+

awesome:argie:


----------



## Joel.

Subaru WRC Blue - One of my favourites


----------



## Nico1.8t

Jazzblue perleffekt my favourite!


----------



## davec

Bmw's Atlantis blue. Stunning.


----------



## GrantB5

I seen some very basic colours on here lol some good choices though.

This picture I put up is from google, i used to own a mk5 zs in this colour. It goes from blue to purple in sunlight..

Suprised no one on here has ever mentioned it..


----------



## lim3

******* green on the camaro (my avatar)


Tapatalking


----------



## billyali86

Suzuka grey by Audi














Looks different in all pics


----------

